# What kind of Royal Canin do you use?



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I've been using kitten 36, but I want to know the best option once my hedgie gets a little older, so that the protien isnt as high...
and hes super picky so im sticking with this brand.
Any input?


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't use the RC, but what you can do is mix in another flavor of food - the picky ones might start to like it after a short while. Auri was super picky, but I mixed in purina one chicken/wheat oat mix and she LOVES the purina one now!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i got indoor and senior in my one mix

i use the kitten for my skinny hog


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Even if he's picky, it shouldn't be impossible to switch him onto a different brand. I'd say try your best to go with a different brand, Royal Canin is a really mediocre food.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> Even if he's picky, it shouldn't be impossible to switch him onto a different brand. I'd say try your best to go with a different brand, Royal Canin is a really mediocre food.


I've been trying adding a little of wellness and he just eats around it
even when the breeder gave me the mix hed been using with the hog his whole life all he really ate form it was the royal canin


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Royal Canin Fit 32 (15% fat)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wellness is a pretty hard kibble, I would try some other brands before deciding to only use RC. Try Fromm, Castor & Pollux, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold (the Katz-n-Flocken formula has been popular here), Natural Balance (though those pieces are harder too), brands like that, there's bound to be something he'll eat!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Also Chicken Soup and 4Health - both insanely popular with my crew. Simply Nourish is another good one.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> Wellness is a pretty hard kibble, I would try some other brands before deciding to only use RC. Try Fromm, Castor & Pollux, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold (the Katz-n-Flocken formula has been popular here), Natural Balance (though those pieces are harder too), brands like that, there's bound to be something he'll eat!


Thanks for all the input

To everyone too, 
I will def try I want the best for him n3n


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

As a pointer too, Petco has a 100% food guarantee... if you buy food and your animal doesn't like it you can return it, regardless of how much you've used. 

They want you to find good food for your pet, this could be a good way to get the little one to try new things!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

ashjac18 said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Wellness is a pretty hard kibble, I would try some other brands before deciding to only use RC. Try Fromm, Castor & Pollux, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold (the Katz-n-Flocken formula has been popular here), Natural Balance (though those pieces are harder too), brands like that, there's bound to be something he'll eat!
> ...


I had really good luck with blue buffalo with my picky eater, it was our transition food. I started with the blue buffalo kitten, which he loved, then transition him onto the adult and then on to other foods. It went really well.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

msredhead said:


> As a pointer too, Petco has a 100% food guarantee... if you buy food and your animal doesn't like it you can return it, regardless of how much you've used.
> 
> They want you to find good food for your pet, this could be a good way to get the little one to try new things!


Yea, I'v enever seen this at my petco.
Especially since the people think that hedgehogs shouldnt be eating cat food...


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

NoDivision said:


> ashjac18 said:
> 
> 
> > LizardGirl said:
> ...


Yea, I was going to switch to this but tried wellness instead for some reason, As he weens off the royal canin at 6 months ill try blue
I think he wont eat the wellness because the kibble is to hard for him


----------

